# Custom building service



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

In November I will begin construction of some custom runs and custom 1 of a kind models. Custom runs include a 1:29 version of the Pennsylvania railroad T-1 Duplex, 1:29 General Motors Aerotrain, and a conversion kit to turn Aristocraft or USA trains streamlined cars into Milwaukee road skytop lounge cars. Among custom orders right now are a whale tanker, C&O steam turbine and streamlined Hudson, and an amusement park train replica. If anyone is interested in one of the locomotive runs or looking for a custom model, please contact me here or write a comment, or check out my Facebook page Silver Creek Model Works. Have a great day!


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Congratulations Aaron!!!!
But I gotta ask; where is the logging stuff????
Rick


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Who wants the Whale tanker?
One of these?








Color me curious.
John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John;

I have to say, "OOPS!!" I guess because the other stuff was railroad related, my mind naturally thought whaleback tender, but you may be closer to the mark. That would be a really big model. Hope the person requesting it has a fairly sizable pond. 

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So Aaron, you mean this car?










Greg - 728


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Have no fear Rick, got ya covered! Among the kits on the drawing board are a Milwaukee gas mechanical like used on the westside lumber, then a 70 ton shay conversion kit for the Bachmann 55 tonner, and maybe some log loaders in future, as well as a D&RGW K series kit.

Total wrecker, not that whale tanker lol but rather the whale tanker at the st louis museum of transport. However, if you are wanting that boat that can be arranged, just drop me a line.

Greg, that's the one indeed. If there is enough interest I will offer both the creek and rapid series cars


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave Meashey said:


> Hi John;
> 
> I have to say, "OOPS!!" I guess because the other stuff was railroad related, my mind naturally thought whaleback tender, but you may be closer to the mark. That would be a really big model. Hope the person requesting it has a fairly sizable pond.
> 
> ...


Hi David,
My oops methinks, this boat floated to the surface the other day when Friar Fred was talking about an ore dock.
Like pets that look like their owners, I collect oddities ... 
She's the wet link between trains ... but alas not the model to be. Maybe next time.
Happy Rails, 
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaron, I'm definitely interested, but I'm posting my responses on LSC so I only have to maintain them in one place.

I'd love to make a complete train, along with the full length dome.

Greg - 722


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Well Greg, I am actually building a skytop lounge, as well as a full length dome car for another customer, so I could do a second one for you, or just the dome parts itself if you want


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I am interested and probably in two of them.

I want to model the Napa Valley wine train, and so does my friend. They are running a skylounge now... I can do some research on where they bought it, but just getting close will be fine by me.

I'll contact my friend...

Greg - 700


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, we are interested, here's the car we want to model:










Looks close to the one on the Hiawatha:










Greg - 693


----------

